# An Inquiry



## The Great North Giant (18 May 2010)

Is there anyone else out there that's NOT from Quebec that is being sent to CMRSJ for their first year?


----------



## Otis (18 May 2010)

I think there's 2 from Toronto


----------



## yoman (18 May 2010)

The Great North Giant said:
			
		

> Is there anyone else out there that's NOT from Quebec that is being sent to CMRSJ for their first year?



There were roughly 50 of us who were not from Quebec when I was there last year.


----------



## The Great North Giant (18 May 2010)

Ok, good to know.  ;D


----------



## macknightcr (18 May 2010)

I live in Virginia and I'm going there.


----------



## The Great North Giant (19 May 2010)

I guess I'll be seeing you there, mac .


----------



## macknightcr (19 May 2010)

You certainly will.


----------



## MMChai (20 May 2010)

I will be there as well... to finish off year 3 & 4 of university.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 May 2010)

Don't be too shocked about it, lots of Anglos get sent there.  I was sent there because my marks in high school weren't that great.  Trust me, its a good experience: small classes, a tight nit group of friends, its right beside Montreal, you will have a good year if you go.


----------

